# Gilden Hompage



## Donmoh (29. März 2007)

Hi ich habe mal eine Frage: Ich habe eine Gilde und will für meine Gilde eine Hompage erstellen.
Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man Gratis eine Hompage erstellen kann??

mfg DoNMoH


----------



## sweetkim (29. März 2007)

Also

habe erfahrungen mit www.oyla.de gemacht dort kann mann sich kostenlos eine hp erstellen
und dort ist alles sehr einfach zu bedienen!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Donmoh (30. März 2007)

thx werde ich mal probieren


----------



## Bl1nd (30. März 2007)

Ansonsten gibste mal bei Google Funpic ein, wobei ich eigentlich nicht auf gratis HP's oder Foren stehe!!!! Kuck dir doch mal meine CSS-Clan Page, oder meine Gilden-HP an, sieht doch besser aus, und so teuer ist das heute gar nicht mehr.

Will oder kann man sich für seine Gilde nichts richtiges Leisten, braucht man auch keine Gilde zu gründen.


----------



## Awerá (12. April 2007)

Bl1nd schrieb:


> Ansonsten gibste mal bei Google Funpic ein, wobei ich eigentlich nicht auf gratis HP's oder Foren stehe!!!! Kuck dir doch mal meine CSS-Clan Page, oder meine Gilden-HP an, sieht doch besser aus, und so teuer ist das heute gar nicht mehr.
> 
> Will oder kann man sich für seine Gilde nichts richtiges Leisten, braucht man auch keine Gilde zu gründen.




Hmmm jetzt is nur die Frage kostet das was oder wie???
Bitte anworten!

Mfg Awerá


----------



## Door81 (13. April 2007)

www.havenguilds.com  is auch recht einfach zu bedienen und man hat schnell was beisammen. und einige features sind mit www.warcraftrealms.com verbunden wie zb gildenrooster.

http://www.havenguilds.com/darklights/    kleine beispielseite meiner ehemaligen gilde, wurde dann aber wieder zu gunsten eines bbhp-forum aufgelassen^^


----------

